# Reversing Camera



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

What year did Nissan introduce the reversing camera from and was it standard please can you tell me ?


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

I’m sure somebody will correct me if I’m wrong but I believe it was introduced early on but only as an additional option. It was one of the first things I added to my GTR after buying it because the original purchaser didn’t spec sensors or camera on mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

nw99 said:


> What year did Nissan introduce the reversing camera from and was it standard please can you tell me ?


If I'm not mistaken they started in late 59/10 cars that had satnav we fitted parking sensors to many 09 cars because of that reason .


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

so is it standard on the dba or still an option from 2012-2016 does anyone know?


----------



## Mrak131 (Dec 5, 2017)

Late 2010 cars with satnav however not all of them have reverse cameras - maybe it was an option?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

herman said:


> so is it standard on the dba or still an option from 2012-2016 does anyone know?


It's standard on 11 onwards


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I bought a new 2010 and the reverse camera was not an option but sensors were which I took. It appeared as an option (which I took) on my 2011 which was I think dealer fitted. At some point it morphed into standard build.

I thought the cabling was all there as standard from 2011 but the fitting of the camera was still very much an option and not a cheap one either. I bought a bundle on my 2011 which included the interior mats, outdoor cover, tracker and reversing camera which I think was about £1800 all in.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

I have an April 2010 registered My10.

The reverse camera wiring is in the boot on the passenger side, its a white 4 pin plug, just have to run the camera wiring through, mount the camera and enable at the MFD.

Job done


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

For a My11, it was an option. Hence there is a specific kit for the more recent models. Not sure when/if it became standard- thought it was one of the very limited options for most models


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

jrattan said:


> For a My11, it was an option. Hence there is a specific kit for the more recent models. Not sure when/if it became standard- thought it was one of the very limited options for most models


It's definitely standard on 2017 models just not sure if it became standard before?


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Did a quick search cos it was bugging me and seems like MY13 onwards it was standard but I could easily be wrong if I was looking at the different regions brochures which vary too


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Became standard on the UK MY12s and beyond.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I must have been lucky with my GTRs then, my 11,12 and 17 had it on but to be honest I think the camera is crap on the 11&12 I had, the 17 camera is much clearer and has better viewing angles. I fitted parking sensors on my 09,11&12 which really helped.


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

Takamo said:


> It's standard on 11 onwards



Many thanks thats great


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Fitted to my 2010 version 

Bobby


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Takamo said:


> I must have been lucky with my GTRs then, my 11,12 and 17 had it on but to be honest I think the camera is crap on the 11&12 I had, the 17 camera is much clearer and has better viewing angles. I fitted parking sensors on my 09,11&12 which really helped.


What it lacks is the self cleaning functionality of many other cars. The Mrs car washes the rear camera every time the back window wash wipe is applied. Mine mostly looks terrible as it is covered in shit from the road thrown up from the back wheels.


----------



## Insu (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a my12 and it didn't come with one had to get one installed


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Should av bought the 2010 version then. Lol

Bobby


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

AndyE14 said:


> What it lacks is the self cleaning functionality of many other cars. The Mrs car washes the rear camera every time the back window wash wipe is applied. Mine mostly looks terrible as it is covered in shit from the road thrown up from the back wheels.


You let your car get dirty... Tut tut tut.... Lol


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

If anyone has a MY12 camera spare let me know


----------

